# "Why Do I Keep....?"



## LPBeier (Jul 23, 2012)

Is there something that you just keep doing over and over and it drives you bonkers?

This morning I went to the pantry to get a tin of dog food.  As I do EVERY time I go for a tin of dog food (which is on the left on the pantry shelves), I open the spare fridge on the right and stare mindlessly in it for at least a minute.  The thing is I do it EVERY time!  It's become hilarious actually.  My DH has said I should maybe start storing the tins in the fridge to save a step.  Then I will probably look on the shelf first! 

What wacky thing do you do over and over?  Come on, I am sure we each have at least one!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 23, 2012)

So I guess either other people don't do such silly things.....or don't want to admit it?


----------



## taxlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I look for the ground coffee in the pantry, when I store it in the freezer. I don't always do that, but very often. And yes, I stand there staring at the pantry for a while before I figure it out. Then, when I have made my cup of espresso, I go to put the coffee away in the other refrigerator. Sometimes I look for the milk in the freezer. I'm sure there are more.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 23, 2012)

I have other things to but for some reason it is ALWAYS the dog food!  

Oh, I had a bag of julienne carrots for salads and I used some one day and then I couldn't find them after that.  I ended up buying another bag - good thing because when I took the first bag out of the freezer a week later they really weren't edible.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 23, 2012)

I brush bits of food off of the counter on the kitchen floor. I became so used to doing that over the years in the restaurant, from working on busy lines, that I do it at home. Nothing like getting a cold piece of chicken or toast crumbs between your toes.


----------



## Sprout (Jul 23, 2012)

About a month ago I stopped changing Sproutlet number 2's diaper on her changing table. She fought so hard I was worried she would fall and get hurt and we were moving and we had to leave most of our stuff behind for the moving truck, so I figured I wouldn't waste that space in one of our vehicles. Now, almost every time I change Sproutlet number 2's diaper, I get the old diaper opened up and realize I am missing one of 2 things, the wipes or the new diaper. I need 3 things to change the baby's diaper, wipes, a new diaper, and the baby. How can I possibly forget one of three things regularly? Then of course when I have to get up and get whatever I'm missing, I lose the thing three since she hates to have her diaper changed. Also, I often forget Sproutlet number 2 when I put her in time out. I feel terrible about it, but I just keep doing it. I've decided that I'm going to start setting a timer.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 23, 2012)

Well Laurie, it's hard here cuz, I've been so long away from the kitchen. Now it's time to re-do the pantry the cabnet's,  you name it, I need to do it. the Pain of it is, I start to do one thing, then I see another that needs my attention, then I move on to another on and most of the time I end up making cookies  either for the kids or the nurses. I end up going to bed and wondering how the day got away from me. Wanna watch me drive my CAR?????
ma


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 23, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> I brush bits of food off of the counter on the kitchen floor. I became so used to doing that over the years in the restaurant, from working on busy lines, that I do it at home. Nothing like getting a cold piece of chicken or toast crumbs between your toes.


You need a dog.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 23, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> You need a dog.



EVERYONE needs a dog.  Goes without saying.

I have found the occasional roll of paper towels in the fridge.  Our cleaning lady has found some creative places to hide the vaccuum cleaner attachments and squirt stuff.  Of course, nowhere near the vac or anything needing squirted.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2012)

When we first moved into this home over 13 years ago, I arranged the dishes in a certain way in a double cabinet - dinner plates on the left and sandwich plates on the left.  We bought a new set of dishes about 6-7 years ago and for whatever reason SO reversed the location of the dinner and sandwich plates.  At least half the time I still open the wrong door when I need a plate.  Even worse, sometimes I pause, knowing it's a trick and second guess myself and still open the wrong door.

I can only assume this is a sign of extraordinary intelligence.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 23, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> When we first moved into this home over 13 years ago, I arranged the dishes in a certain way in a double cabinet - dinner plates on the left and sandwich plates on the left.  We bought a new set of dishes about 6-7 years ago and for whatever reason SO reversed the location of the dinner and sandwich plates.  At least half the time I still open the wrong door when I need a plate.  Even worse, sometimes I pause, knowing it's a trick and second guess myself and still open the wrong door.
> 
> I can only assume this is a sign of extraordinary intelligence.



Wait until next April Fool's Day and switch them back.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 23, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> You need a dog.





Dawgluver said:


> EVERYONE needs a dog.  Goes without saying.


I agree with both statements whole heartedly! 

Because I do some (I do most in a rented kitchen) professional cooking from my home we have had to baracade the dogs from the kitchen so I don't have the luxury of using them as vacuum cleaners.  But they do a good job in the office when we drop crumbs on the floor!


----------



## Sprout (Jul 23, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Even worse, sometimes I pause, knowing it's a trick and second guess myself and still open the wrong door.
> 
> I can only assume this is a sign of extraordinary intelligence.




Andy, I just guffawed when I read that. I'm glad it didn't wake up the kids! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy to bring a smile to your day.  At least my dumbassedness is good for something.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 23, 2012)

Every night, I forget my medications until it's time to go to bed.  I know that if I take them an hour earlier, I would be asleep in a few minutes.  As it is, I for get and lay in bed for an hour before I even get sleepy.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 23, 2012)

Every night, I get my pillows and lay down on the couch to watch a movie I've DVR'ed.  AND every night, I always fall asleep.  Sometimes it takes me 4 tries to get through a movie.    I know I'm going to fall asleep, but that doesn't matter, I go through the same routine anyway.   I'll never learn.  

I have a TV in my bedroom but do I watch it in there?  Nooo....the angle is better in the living room, I guess.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 23, 2012)

Cheryl you'd fall asleep even if you watched your movie on a bedroom TV. Only difference is that you wouldn't have to get up and go to bed after you turn off the TV set. 

My advice is that you should probably watch movies in the daytime/afternoon, like on weekends. I know I'd never last through an evening movie either...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 23, 2012)

The most foolish thing I do often is always different.  One day, I put my tie on before going to work, in the dark.  I finished getting dressed, forgot that I was already wearing a tie, and put on another one.  I use the kind of ties that I have to tie, and so you'd think I'd have felt the first one.  But nope, instead, I went to work with two ties on.  That was years ago and it's still legendary in the workshop.  Oh, and I have so many more.

And yes, Andy, it's true.  It's a sign of hyper-intelligence.  In the words of a famous C&W song, "That's my story, and I'm stickin' to it."

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 24, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Cheryl you'd fall asleep even if you watched your movie on a bedroom TV. Only difference is that you wouldn't have to get up and go to bed after you turn off the TV set.
> 
> My advice is that you should probably watch movies in the daytime/afternoon, like on weekends. I know I'd never last through an evening movie either...


 
Hi Greg - I know...I do watch TV sometimes during the day, but I'm usually busy doing other stuff.  Actually, half the time that's the main reason I watch TV at night, is to fall asleep...    Occasionally though, there's something I find worth watching and go to sleep anyway, lol....old habits die hard, I guess....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 24, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:
			
		

> The most foolish thing I do often is always different.  One day, I put my tie on before going to work, in the dark.  I finished getting dressed, forgot that I was already wearing a tie, and put on another one.  I use the kind of ties that I have to tie, and so you'd think I'd have felt the first one.  But nope, instead, I went to work with two ties on.  That was years ago and it's still legendary in the workshop.  Oh, and I have so many more.
> 
> And yes, Andy, it's true.  It's a sign of hyper-intelligence.  In the words of a famous C&W song, "That's my story, and I'm stickin' to it."
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



  Two ties!!

A teacher friend, now unfortunately deceased, showed up at school with one black and one navy shoe.  She too dressed in the dark.  Thankfully she taught 2nd grade, and nobody else noticed.  I wouldn't have either, but she pointed it out to me.

And her hubby was the principal.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Hi Greg - I know...I do watch TV sometimes  during the day, but I'm usually busy doing other stuff.  Actually, half  the time that's the main reason I watch TV at night, is to fall  asleep...     Occasionally though, there's something I find worth watching and go to  sleep anyway, lol....old habits die hard, I guess....



I used to have a bedroom TV which I always watched while dozing off. I'd set it on a timer... So I read all the articles and advice saying that if you have insomnia you should get rid of the bedroom TV. So I did. Now I have worse insomnia. Go figure...

What's worse, now I don't have anything to do when I'm having insomnia. At least with a bedroom TV I could watch TV...


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 24, 2012)

A lot of good replies here!  

I can relate to the sleeping in front of the TV.  When I have insomnia due to pain I curl up in my recliner.  I can't just lay there or I will never sleep - turn on the TV and voila. Often in the night DH will let the dog out and turn off the TV to let me sleep.  I will wake up, turn it back on and go back to sleep!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 24, 2012)

One of the things I do is reach for a light switch on the wall next to the washing machine. I have done that ever since we moved here, even though the switch is across from the washer on the right-hand wall. I have never had a washer with a light switch there, so I can't use that for an excuse!

Another thing I do is, when someone asks what the date is, I often look at my watch.  I have NEVER had a watch with a calendar!

A very irritating thing I sometimes do is, when I'm looking for something in the refrigerator or cupboard, I will pick something up to look behind it, and then I realize that the thing in my hand is what I was looking for!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 24, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> I brush bits of food off of the counter on the kitchen floor. I became so used to doing that over the years in the restaurant, from working on busy lines, that I do it at home. Nothing like getting a cold piece of chicken or toast crumbs between your toes.


A friend of mine has an under-cabinet vacuum system in her house (her husband and father-in-law built the house). She wipes crumbs and things onto the floor, then just turns the vacuum on and sweeps everything under the cabinet. So cool!



Andy M. said:


> When we first moved into this home over 13 years ago, I arranged the dishes in a certain way in a double cabinet - dinner plates on the left and sandwich plates on the left.  We bought a new set of dishes about 6-7 years ago and for whatever reason SO reversed the location of the dinner and sandwich plates.  At least half the time I still open the wrong door when I need a plate.  Even worse, sometimes I pause, knowing it's a trick and second guess myself and still open the wrong door.
> 
> I can only assume this is a sign of extraordinary intelligence.


Andy, you made me think of what I do when I move to a new house. When it is time to put the dishes in the cupboards for the first time, if the layout of the kitchen is very different from what I am used to, I stand there and think, "I need a plate," and I reach out quickly. Wherever I reach out to without really thinking about it usually turns out to be the best place.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 24, 2012)

I have only had a cell phone for a little over a year. I resisted for a long time for various and assorted reasons. When I first got it, invariably I would open it and put it to my ear to listen for the dial tone. I still do it from time to time. Fairly often, I will punch in the numbers, then hold the phone to my ear.....after a period of time of not hearing anything, it will finally occur to me that I didn't hit the "send" button.  I chalk it up to Old Timer's Disease.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 24, 2012)

Since I've needed reading glasses, I've bought half a dozen pairs of cheapie ($1) plastic ones and put them throughout the house.  How many times have I sat down to read the paper but have had to get back up and find the pair that belong on the table beside the chair where I always read the paper.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 24, 2012)

All I can offer is the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 24, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> All I can offer is the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result.


Laughing at yourself is VERY healthy!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 24, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> All I can offer is the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result.


 Insanity is hereditary .... You get it from your spouse and/or children! Also gray hair!!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 24, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Insanity is hereditary .... You get it from your spouse and/or children! Also gray hair!!



Sex is hereditary too. If your parents didn't have any, the chances are that you won't have any either!


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 25, 2012)

On occasion at work I sit at a co-worker's desk,  I quite often start "typing" something and become confused when nothing shows on the screen......until I realize I have been using the calculator as a keyboard doh!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 26, 2012)

Tonight I was feeding the dogs and needed a can of food.  I chanted "I need a can of dog food" out loud from the kitchen to the store room, wouldn't even look at the fridge and VOILA!  I came out with the can on the first try!

Maybe you CAN teach and old dog feeder new tricks!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> A lot of good replies here!
> 
> I can relate to the sleeping in front of the TV.  When I have insomnia due to pain I curl up in my recliner.  I can't just lay there or I will never sleep - turn on the TV and voila. Often in the night DH will let the dog out and turn off the TV to let me sleep.  I will wake up, turn it back on and go back to sleep!



LP, I am forever falling asleep with the TV on in the recliner


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 26, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> LP, I am forever falling asleep with the TV on in the recliner




Why is the TV in the recliner??!!??

<duck and run>


----------



## msmofet (Jul 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Why is the TV in the recliner??!!??
> 
> <duck and run>


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> All I can offer is the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result.



Actually this is an Albert Einstein quote  love, and agree with it, however it is misinformation to say that it is the "definition"


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has an under-cabinet vacuum system in her house (her husband and father-in-law built the house). She wipes crumbs and things onto the floor, then just turns the vacuum on and sweeps everything under the cabinet. So cool!
> 
> Andy, you made me think of what I do when I move to a new house. When it is time to put the dishes in the cupboards for the first time, if the layout of the kitchen is very different from what I am used to, I stand there and think, "I need a plate," and I reach out quickly. Wherever I reach out to without really thinking about it usually turns out to be the best place.



I believe that is called "central vac" and I would LOVE something like that!!

I'm going to be moving in september and will have to remember that trick. I'm renting a room in a house right now so I didn't decide where things go, and every single time I open up the wrong drawer looking for silverware. EVERY TIME!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Why is the TV in the recliner??!!??
> 
> <duck and run>



One of these days, Your Ogerness, I will catch you!   Nah, that will never happen.


----------



## chopper (Jul 26, 2012)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> One of the things I do is reach for a light switch on the wall next to the washing machine. I have done that ever since we moved here, even though the switch is across from the washer on the right-hand wall. I have never had a washer with a light switch there, so I can't use that for an excuse!
> 
> Another thing I do is, when someone asks what the date is, I often look at my watch.  I have NEVER had a watch with a calendar!
> 
> A very irritating thing I sometimes do is, when I'm looking for something in the refrigerator or cupboard, I will pick something up to look behind it, and then I realize that the thing in my hand is what I was looking for!



It sounds like they should have put the switch there when the house was built!  Clearly that is where it belongs!  . 

Maybe someone needs to buy you a new watch with the date on it!

And last, but not least, you are so smart to already pick up something in the fridge before even see it!  Sounds like ESP!  

I guess you are all set!!!  

Now could you help the rest of us out?  

So...I have a pantry in the kitchen as well as one in the basement. I am always going to the basement and staring at the shelves looking for something that is upstairs in the kitchen pantry!


----------



## Addie (Jul 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Every night, I forget my medications until it's time to go to bed. I know that if I take them an hour earlier, I would be asleep in a few minutes. As it is, I forget and lay in bed for an hour before I even get sleepy.


 
I have a silver dippiing cup for a punch bowl. No punch bowl though. I pour my pills it it. As soon as I empty it, I immediately put in the next dose. That doesn't mean I will remember to take them on time.


----------



## chopper (Jul 26, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> I have a silver dippiing cup for a punch bowl. No punch bowl though. I pour my pills it it. As soon as I empty it, I immediately put in the next dose. That doesn't mean I will remember to take them on time.



I set an alarm on my cell phone to remind me to take my thyroid meds in the morning so I can eat at some point ( need to wait an hour after taking the drug to eat).


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 27, 2012)

I am reading the latest additions to this thread at 10:36 Pacific time and realize that my pills are still sitting in front of me - I should have taken them an hour ago 

I appreciate the reminder everyone!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe we need a DC Alarm that goes off at pill taking times, reminding everyone to take their meds.


----------



## chopper (Jul 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Maybe we need a DC Alarm that goes off at pill taking times, reminding everyone to take their meds.



LOl.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 27, 2012)

A little pop-up you can sign up for and set the times, it says, "Step away from DC, take your pills, I mean it...get up and get your meds NOW!"


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A little pop-up you can sign up for and set the times, it says, "Step away from DC, take your pills, I mean it...get up and get your meds NOW!"



When can I get this!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 30, 2012)

I needed a new can of dog food this morning and despite my great success the last time I went into the fridge once more.

However, this time, right in my line of vision, was a can of dog food with a note "is this what you are looking for"?  

My hubby has a wicked sense of humour sometimes!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 30, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> When can I get this!


Do you use Google Calendar? You could set up a recurring event with a pop up.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 30, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I needed a new can of dog food this morning and despite my great success the last time I went into the fridge once more.
> 
> However, this time, right in my line of vision, was a can of dog food with a note "is this what you are looking for"?
> 
> My hubby has a wicked sense of humour sometimes!



I've never met your husband but I already like him!


----------



## chopper (Jul 30, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I've never met your husband but I already like him!



Too funny. I like your husband.  Good humor is a great thing to have.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 30, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I've never met your husband but I already like him!





chopper said:


> Too funny. I like your husband.  Good humor is a great thing to have.



He's a keeper!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 30, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Do you use Google Calendar? You could set up a recurring event with a pop up.



I use Google calendar all the time.  I actually do have a very detailed schedule on it that tells me pill times, bed times, etc.  Some reminders come up on my phone, others on my computer. It is basically how DH and I tell each other what is going on! 

I just thought this was funny!


----------



## chopper (Jul 30, 2012)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I use Google calendar all the time.  I actually do have a very detailed schedule on it that tells me pill times, bed times, etc.  Some reminders come up on my phone, others on my computer. It is basically how DH and I tell each other what is going on!
> 
> I just thought this was funny!



All of the help we have and we still forget to take our medicine. Just what did people do before all of this helpful technology?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 30, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> I believe that is called "central vac" and I would LOVE something like that!!
> 
> I'm going to be moving in september and will have to remember that trick. I'm renting a room in a house right now so I didn't decide where things go, and every single time I open up the wrong drawer looking for silverware. EVERY TIME!


The kick plate option for the central vac is quite common here--many homes have CV. I don't, but many of my friends have it. I'd never seen it until I moved to Canada. I went with the Roomba instead of CV because of the size of the canister and having to haul it out of the basement to empty it. And, no place to conveniently store that gadzilla length hose.

http://home.howstuffworks.com/central-vacuum1.htm


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 31, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> The kick plate option for the central vac is quite common here--many homes have CV. I don't, but many of my friends have it. I'd never seen it until I moved to Canada. I went with the Roomba instead of CV because of the size of the canister and having to haul it out of the basement to empty it. And, no place to conveniently store that gadzilla length hose.
> 
> http://home.howstuffworks.com/central-vacuum1.htm



The house I'm moving into is less than 600 sq ft, so no need for central vac ha ha ha ha.... It's like the size of the living room I'm sitting in right now. The trade off is that it's 10 min out of town, and waterfront property. The shoreline on the property is literally 6 times longer than the house.  Unfortunately, the lake it's on has a really bad algae bloom problem, so it's only good for boating and swimming in the spring, but it's still beautiful, and has lots of crappie in it. It's a really popular ice fishing lake, so we might even build a little ice house. That would be a fun project


----------

